# FreeBSD 9 - hung most services.



## nimnull (May 11, 2013)

Dear all.

I do not have sufficient FreeBSD experience, I just installed from packages: apache2, mod_perl, perl, snmp, snmptrap,rrd-tools, mysql and some CPAN modules for perl. My FreeBSD works in a VMware environment within other hosts. I have also installed open-vm-tools-nox11. My FreeBSD is doing:

There are five cron Perl jobs, which should start, gather network data, store it in MySQL and exit. Every script has a database disconnect function.
Every two minutes a web browser script gets data from Apache's mod_perl. It is not a big page, but it also uses MySQL.
It all works. But yesterday, when logging into FreeBSD, ssh was working, but nothing else: neither cron, apache - nothing, even clock. I will give you a proof. This is auth.log (part of it):


```
May 10 11:02:50 frb9-metro sshd[55035]: error: PAM: authentication error for ... from xxxxx
May 10 11:02:50 frb9-metro sshd[55035]: Accepted keyboard-interactive/pam for ... from xxxxx port 49640 ssh2
May 10 11:02:50 frb9-metro su: .... to root on /dev/pts/0
May 10 11:02:50 frb9-metro last message repeated 2 times
May 10 11:02:50 frb9-metro sshd[55124]: Accepted keyboard-interactive/pam for ..... from xxxxxxxx port 49649 ssh2
May 10 11:02:50 frb9-metro su: ..... to root on /dev/pts/1
#
### here I rebooted FreeBSD from vmware tools, because I was unable to do it from ssh.
#
May 11 00:29:13 frb9-metro sshd[1356]: Server listening on :: port 22.
May 11 00:29:13 frb9-metro sshd[1356]: Server listening on 0.0.0.0 port 22.
...
```

When I logged into FreeBSD it wrote to log: 
	
	



```
May 10 11:02:50
```
After reboot I logged again and date became: 
	
	



```
May 11 00:29:13
```

What happened? Can some one explain me that? I need advice with this. What to look at and what to check?

Thanks in advance.


----------

